# Help with cards



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I need help. I've gotten it down to these two pictures for my Christmas cards and can't decide between them. I loved them all so this has been so hard. 
Now.... which is your favorite. Help!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

The second one because they are more expressive in it. Such beautiful girls! :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I think that I like the first one slightly better, Jane. I like them looking straight at the camera.

Both pictures are adorable!!! Zoey and Tess are such beauties!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I like the first one. The decor is festive and fits the season. Both are good, but the 
first one is extra special, I think.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh gosh, how beautfiul...but such a hard to choice..


I would have to say.......# 1 :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

i vote for #1 because they are both looking into the camera..


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a tough decision! I think I'd pick #1, though.

Your girls are beautiful! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I vote for #1 - they look so elegant!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I vote for #1 because it shows the beautiful girls and the beatiful gold chaise and it just looks like Christmas!!!!!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I really Love the 2nd one! I just love their angelic expressions in that picture! :wub: But your girls look beautiful in both pictures!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

The only solutions is to send everyone 2 cards. Seriously if I had to choose, I think I'd go for Number 1. But they are both gorgeous, you can't possibly make a mistake.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I like #1 slightly better because I think the distance and angle is perfect. The decor also jazzes it up a little for the Holidays! Your girls photograph so beautifully. :wub2:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

WOW. :aktion033: They are both great. Such beautiful subjects and a great photographer. I like #1 the best. :yes:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

#1 gets my vote .Although they are beautiful in both pics.


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Ok, minority here, I love the second one, they have such a sweet look :wub:


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

I like both but i'd go with number 1 

QUOTE (Anouk @ Nov 21 2008, 10:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=674695


> Ok, minority here, I love the second one, they have such a sweet look :wub:[/B]


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

QUOTE (njdrake @ Nov 21 2008, 09:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=674653


> I need help. I've gotten it down to these two pictures for my Christmas cards and can't decide between them. I loved them all so this has been so hard.
> Now.... which is your favorite. Help![/B]


 I'd go with the first because of the overall look of th picture-the chaise makes it so elegant....frame the second for a beautiful portrait in your home, but I think #2 makes a better "card".


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i vote the first...with the gold its more fitting to the season  both are great shots though :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh WOW both are stunning! But my vote is for #2!!!!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

QUOTE (njdrake @ Nov 21 2008, 06:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=674653


> I need help. I've gotten it down to these two pictures for my Christmas cards and can't decide between them. I loved them all so this has been so hard.
> Now.... which is your favorite. Help![/B]



Oh I do remember all the beautiful pictures that you had..I can imagine how hard it was to narrow them down to two only :smheat: 

I loved them all and love these two as well :wub: :wub: 

In my oppinion, your girls look ADORABLE in both pictures :wub: :wub: 
the first picture makes a better xmas card - the pic angle, the chaise and all in all looks more suitable for xmas
the second picture makes a better profile or a framed picture - I personally, like this better but if I wanted to use one of them for that card, I would go for the first one


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I love the first picture. Your girls are beautiful :wub:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

WOW, they are too cute :wub: :wub: both pictures are perfect. The first one says Merry Christmas and the second one says Happy new year :biggrin:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*I love both pictures!!!


but if I had to choose, I'd pick the second one








it looks so full of emotion, so festive. wonderful!*


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Both pictures are great, but if I had to choose just one for a card, I would choose the second one.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

The first pic should be on the front of the card, the second pic should be on the back. 

Problem solved! LOL. :biggrin:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I adore #1 :wub: , it's a perfect shot . Sarah


----------



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

i like the first one.. The gold of the couch reminds me of the holidays.. and i like them both looking at the camera better. Both are adorable though!

janie


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I love them both!

Can you use both pictures? Just print a mix of half & half?


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Your girls are beautiful :wub: :wub: and both of the pictures are great, I'm no help!!!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I like the idea of sending them both out!  Or having #1 on the card and #2 framed!

Your girls are beautiful :wub2:


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I like #1 for the cards, even though both are absolutely great pics!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I like #2....their expressions are ADORABLE

I like Mandy's idea too! Who said all the cards had to have the same pic!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I really like the first one! They look adorable. :wub: :wub:


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

I vote for having two sets of cards :thumbsup: (especially if the photo cards have different borders).


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I vote for #1. No wait...make that #2. Wait, change it back to #1. No #2. No I'm sure it's #2. Um...make that I'm sure it's #1. Aw soogar! :huh: I'm no help at all!  

You can't go wrong with either of them. Personally, I prefer #2, but for a Christmas card, I think #1 looks more 'holiday'.

Your two are drop dead GORGEOUS and the pics are breathtaking. :wub:


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

I like #1!! But which ever you like well be great!! :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)




----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I really love the first one. Either is great, but that's my favorite.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Both are gorgeous photos. But I too choose number one.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

That's a hard one. I love both pictures. I think #2 is my personal favorite though because of their expressions.Glad I don't have to make the final decision.  Your girls are beautiful. :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks for all your reply's and help but I'm still a little confused! 
I "think" I'm going to get the Christmas cards from #1 and get note cards from #2 and also a big one of #2 to frame for the TV room. #2 is my favorite but I do think that the first one does have more of a holiday look with the gold chase. 
I started to get cards that you can put two pictures on but then the pictures are smaller. I can't even look at the other pictures until I get the cards ordered because it will just confuse me more. I did order a coffee table book with everything so whatever I don't order I'll have in the book. 
This was a tuff one and I really do want to thank everyone for your input. It did help and I sure needed help! 
Thanks! 
Jane


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Wow! I adore them both so much that, even tho I really tried_,_ I couldn't choose a favorite. Yes, it's true ... I'm absolutely no help at all! :no2: But I sure did enjoy seeing your pretty girls!


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

#1 hands down. The background color makes them really stand out and the're looking straight ahead. Its going to make a beautiful holiday card.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh my goodness, I can see why you're having such a hard time deciding! They are both beautiful! I think #1 is my favorite, but you can't go wrong either way! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

They both are beautiful! I'd choose....both!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I like #2 best. Your girls are so beautiful & take such great pictures. I do like your idea for #1 for the card & # 2 for notecards. They are both beautiful.


----------

